# Bookman's Spring Thaw NEDRA Drag Racing April 14



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

The Bookman's Spring Thaw NEDRA Drag Race is shaping up to be a great event. The race is being held April 14 at Southwestern International Dragway in Tucson, AZ. 

Who's coming out to race?

Dennis Berube and Bob Boyd - Smokescreen
John Wayland and Tim Brehm - White Zombie
John Metric - DC Plasma
Bill Dube - KillaCycle
Jeff Disinger - Predator
Shawn Lawless - Lemon Juice and AGNuS
Miramar High School - Black Pearl
Brian Hall - Tron

. . . . and more. A couple of these racers are still working out their schedules to see if they can make it but it should be a great turnout.

Other famous electric drag racing legends will also be there

Otmar Ebenhoech - creator of the Zilla
Ken Koch - EV Consulting, Inc. and former owner of KTA Services
Michael Kadie - famous electric Cobra builder
Dave Delman - creator of one of the first electric DeLoreans
Roderick Wilde - Vice President of NEDRA

The event will include a Green Pavilion featuring alternative energy exhibits and great food. There will also be a band!

Check out the NEDRA website for more information and the Bookman's Entertainment website at
http://bookmans.com/content/elelctric-vehicle-drag-racing-event?mini=events/2012-04#

The event is shaping up to be one of the largest NEDRA gatherings in a long time. It's also historic since this is the same track Dennis has his current NEDRA record on.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR
http://www.nedra.com


----------

